

Vifm: a ncurses-based file manager with vi-like keybindings - tambourine_man
http://vifm.sourceforge.net/

======
Kaivo
I used it a little. It's nice because it remembers where you were last, unless
you don't want it to. Also, you can either explore two directories at once,
one in each column, or see file previews of files in the unused column.

When opening a file from this, it behaves as if you were directly in that
directory when you opened it. It will stay in back ground until you are done
using the file. I'm not sure if it works with many programs, I've only used it
to go through some code along with Vim.

The thing I'd like to see if when previewing files, it would be nice to be
able to have syntax highlight and such.

------
crazydiamond
I use vifm off and on for moving files from one dir to another. (IIRC there
were some issues with the latest version on OSX, perhaps sourceforge does not
have the latest, and brew picks from there).

Another alternative I use a lot is `cetus` (a ruby project).
<https://github.com/rkumar/cetus>

------
s0l1dsnak3123
ranger is another good alternative: <http://ranger.nongnu.org/>

